# Deodorant Considerations when Breastfeeding



## huggingmama (Oct 17, 2005)

On the Support/Advocacy forum, we were discussing sweating and BFing, and I thought I'd bring the conversation over here b/c I was wondering about deodorant. Since DS is always accidentally sticking his hands in my armpits when BFing, I decided to get something less toxic, so I got a deodorant rather than an anti-perspirant. It has tea tree oil in it... but basically was just the first thing natural thing I saw on the shelf.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zipporah*
On a related note, I have always thought that using anti-perspirants must cause toxin retention in the breast area, besides depositing more in the form of aluminium, and now there is news that there could be a link between anti-perspirant use and breast cancer. No surprise to me.

Now I'm thinking that I probably should have switched to something less toxic anyway, even without the BFing concerns. What kinds of deodorant do you use b/c of BFing (or even just in general)? What should I definitely consider in terms of changing deodorant, and/or what should I look for when I go to get the next one?


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

I stopped using anti-perspirants a few years ago.
I'm not sure what exactly led me to do it, probably a coment from a crunchy friend, or something I read on the internet









With everything I've heard/read about them I wouldn't go back; especially while breastfeeding, but even if I weren't.

I use (and like) Tom's of Maine, but I've heard great things about alot of the different brands out there.
Anything with Tea Tree Oil should be good because it's a natural anti-bacterial.

As far as what to consider when buying...I'd just go with ones with the most natural ingredients.
I know there have been at least a few discussions in the Natural Home and Bodycare forum on deoderants, you might try searching there too


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

I used a mineral crystal while BFing. Well, I tried it during BFing and I still use it because I like it.


----------



## Cajunmomma (Nov 21, 2001)

I used Tom's of Maine.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

check out the skindeep report on www.ewg.org for the lowdown on which ingredients are most and least harmful. we switched to the crystal after reading that.


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow, would you beleive that I've never even thought about this?









I use Dove antipersperant, but jeez, maybe I'll find something else to use. I can get pretty smelly when I don't use it - I seem to sweat quite easily - so I have to use _something_.

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread to see everyone's suggestions.


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

Toms doesn't work for me. I just go stinky more often than not because I'm just lucky if I find time to brush my teeth.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

I like Tom's of Maine. I tried Kiss My Face and loved it - I'm not sure why I haven't used it again. Burt's Bees did NOTHING for me.

It seems a lot easier to find aluminum free deodorant in the men's section of the deodorant aisle.


----------



## 123 (Jun 16, 2005)

When my firstborn was tiny he would scrunch up into my underarm when sleeping and his head would smell like the antiperspirant. Well I really didn't like that, so I started using other things.

The crystal works really well and now Kiss My Face has a liquid crystal roll-on deodarant that can even keep my husband from stinking (when he runs out of his). I like it better than anything else I've tried.


----------



## huggingmama (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions... is there anything in particular about the crystal that makes it better than a roll-on or solid (natural) deodorant? (Especially for BFing?)


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

I switched from anti-perspirant because I reasoned that sweat is a waste and if I don't let it go through my underarms then where would it go? I tried just about every natural deodorant at the health food store and none really worked. I came up with my own simple recipe that works fantastically. Aloe juice and lemon juice in a 1:1 ratio, tea tree oil, orange essential oil, and clove essential oil in a spray bottle. Spray it on and then I use the deodorant stone . . . all day , no funk.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

I use the crystal. It works way better for me than deodorant. Deodorant just makes me smell like body odor mixed with deodorant. The crystal kills any smell as long as I shower daily.


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Cool site! http://www.ewg.org/reports/skindeep2...UCT&id=8803343
Tom's of Maine and others just made me stinky and scented at the same time. The corriander one made me smell worse. I like that Queen Helene Mint Julep but I also get very offensive smelling when that one stops working. OOOOWEEEE!
One thing that works for me when I don't have the crystal deodorant handy is to dab some sandalwood essential oil in my arm pits.


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:

Aloe juice and lemon juice in a 1:1 ratio, tea tree oil, orange essential oil, and clove essential oil in a spray bottle. Spray it on and then I use the deodorant stone . . . all day , no funk.
Hey thanks I'll try that. I like the stone but would like to have some bacterial killers as well.


----------



## KLK7 (Jan 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kavamamakava*
I use the crystal. It works way better for me than deodorant. Deodorant just makes me smell like body odor mixed with deodorant. The crystal kills any smell as long as I shower daily.

Ditto.

What got me to switch was that DD was sleeping in DH's armpit and I could smell his deoderant on her for hours afterwards. DH refuses to use a less strong smelling deoderant (he thinks he digs ditches for a living instead of sits behind a PC all day







), so I made the switch.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Zombiewaif, the crystal IS a germ killer... well, not a killer so much as a prohibitor. It blocks the bacteria that make you smell from mixing with your sweat. However, sometimes (because I don't shower daily) the crystal isn't enough, so I really like that recipe too!


----------

